# How do i convert .avi to .dvr?



## GagLV (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello. Is there a software to convert avi files to Microsoft Recorded TV Show (.dvr) files? So far i only found some tools that can either convert from dvr to mpeg or are for the dvr-ms files.

My digital receiver has a usb slot to record tv shows and it records them in dvr, so i am trying to convert avi files so i can watch them on my digital receiver instead of wasting dvd discs to watch them on the dvd player.

Thanks.


----------



## GagLV (Oct 30, 2007)

The thing is, i can record shows to my usb stick and watch them on the VLC player, but i want to go the other way - i want to convert the stuff i have on my pc so i can copy it to my usb stick, plug it in to the digital receiver and watch it on a TV.


----------



## Chilerece (Aug 19, 2013)

DVR file format is not supported by many devices. I searched the tool to output DVR files for a long time but most of the tools are converting DVR format to other file formats. It is not so easy to find the one we want.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Old topic.

/Locked


----------

